# old ones of ozzy and Lily at 4 weeks



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok Jon found these from an old site which I used to go on where I met jess - I had actually lost these pictures so i am so happy to of found them  

you will have to excuse the quality as they are from our first ever digital camera which wasnt much good at all :lol: 

This is lily at 4 weeks : we took this originally thinking it was ozzy but it was not until I have looked back on these I can tell this is my little girl
and not ozzy and at the time the breeders were keeping Lily so i am pleased I got a pic of her as a puppy - do you all agree its her ?











Heres ozzy 










Heres ozzy , me and Jon in the background - god I look awful on this pic :lol: 










me saying bye to him after his visit too me :










One of Ozzy a few days after we got him :


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, those are cute pics...


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm so glad Jon found these pics for you!
They look so cute and fluffy in them


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Those pics came out fine, and they look adorable, and you dont look bad in the picture


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Clare how wonderful you got these pics!! You asked if I can tell its Lily yet I cant tell them apart now :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how cute. i can see slight differences but i'm not 100 % sure if it's lily... hmmm.....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lol I know because lily has a smaller face and you can tell the muzzules are different and Ozzy has always had a black nose and lily a brown and you can see the colour differences :wave:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

woo-hoo, you found more! they are such adorable chi's


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats great that Jon found their baby pic what a special memory to have. They look so cute, but I can't tell them apart either


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Jon I love your siggy its just too cute.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg how cute!!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

lol thanks  - Ruby's Ma made it me 8)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pic's are truly treasures to keep for ever.... Ozzy and lily..adorable then, adorable now !


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THey are so cute!! Look at Ozzy's ears! :love1:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are so cute


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They were sooo little!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone Im so happy to of found them


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww how adorable.it always amazes me how the longhaired chi's change so much !! they grow from fluffy bears to beautiful chi's

that's the reason i haven't got a longhaired one i think...because i can not see a chi in them and certainly not how they will become  

one day......  

those pics are real treasures!!

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Is Jon ur brother????


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> aww how adorable.it always amazes me how the longhaired chi's change so much !! they grow from fluffy bears to beautiful chi's
> 
> that's the reason i haven't got a longhaired one i think...because i can not see a chi in them and certainly not how they will become
> 
> ...


Nat that's one reason I love having long hairs. You seem to have a longer time to watch them change and it's always a surprise.  

Clare they are adorable.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

They are adorable!!!  I just love puppy pics!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I adore looking back at my little ones Puppy pics! They are just all so precious! The long-hairs are so special!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

They're adorable. I can't tell them apart though.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwww how cute!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh man, how great to have found those pics! You're so lucky to have puppy pics of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What adorable babies they were You must be thrilled to have found them. It's great to see pics of them as babies


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow Ive never seen those 2 as pups, they're wonderful!
xxxx


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh my gosh!!!!!! Look how adorable they are!!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Adorable photos! They are both so precious!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG its so crazy to see how much those two have grown...i remember when they were that tiny. They were and still are too darn cute!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Glad John found the pictures for you. Both of your babies are just adorable. I love to see puppy pictures.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Clare, that's so nice that you found those photos. They're adorable ! :love5: The last one is priceless !


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ozzy is adorable!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

They're both adorable... even if I never can tell them apart


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Ooooh how cute and tiny! I just want to eat them both up! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww, so so cute


----------

